# HAMRADIO ข้อมูลทางด้านเทคนิค > ถามตอบด้านเทคนิคเกี่ยวกับวิทยุสื่อสาร >  วงจรของ icom เพื่อนๆๆท่านไดที่อยากลองซ่อมมีลายวงจรมาให้คับ ลองดูกันนะ

## e27cby300

ลองดูกันนะคับถ้ามีจะหามาให้อีกคับ :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment: 
http://www.marcucci.it/e_download_s.htm

----------

